# Control panel for Gentoo (For Apache, Postfix, mysql, ...)

## riceri

Hi!

I am looking for a control panel for gentoo that is easy to install, i have no problem with paying for it aslong as it is easy to install. I have been looking on cPanel and Plesk they are to expensive for me. I have been working with ispconfig but i have not got it working.

So anyone know how to get ISPconfig to work or some better that is easy to install and get going?

----------

## vaguy02

check out webmin, it's in the portage but masked. I've used it for a while, runs well. Has built in modules for most server applications, like apache, mysql etc.

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge webmin
```

Then just browse to http://localhost:10000 and use your userid and password. Simple?

vaguy02

----------

## linear

I agree with vaguy02... Mostly.   :Wink: 

Webmin is a great admin tool for servers and is real lightweight with *many* modules for different server applications.

Difference being that to access it, you need to use https://localhost:10000/ as it is a secured connection by default.  Considering that this is going to control a server, I think it's better keeping it a secured connection.

Also, the pages it generates are clean enough that if you need to, you can use lynx and/or links2 to access the pages and make any admin changes you might need.

HTH.

----------

## vaguy02

LOL.

I stand corrected on link. Next time I have to remember to think about what I say before typing it. 

Thanks,

Vaguy02

----------

## riceri

I am sorry, it shall not be to config the system but for making vhosts to apache, virtual domains in postfix and so on, just like Plesk, cPanel and ISPconfig works. What you need to run a web hosting server.

----------

## linear

Well, 

You can set up virtual hosts in apache via webmin.  Haven't tried to do a postfix configuration with it as I have been using Kolab. 

But, if you want to see what is in webmin, take a look here.  It is a very powerful server admin tool. (For some examples of how it handles Apache Virtual Hosts, take a look at the documentation.)

HTH.

----------

## szczerb

More precisely this might be what you want:

http://www.webmin.com/virtualmin.html

----------

## riceri

 *szczerb wrote:*   

> More precisely this might be what you want:
> 
> http://www.webmin.com/virtualmin.html

 

This sounds like what i want, thanks!

----------

## mbaecker

Just have a look at syscp. ( http://www.syscp.org/ )

There is also a small tarball available, which is part of a overlay. Looks pretty nice here.

Michael

----------

